# OK, I have two foals coming... I really, really do!!!



## KLM (Nov 4, 2013)

I am so excited. After lasts years fiasco with Babe, and her losing her foal and not telling me, I am very excited to announce that I have TWO babies coming for 2014.

The first is my mare, Bar B Classic Supreme aka Bailey. The other is my mare Impressibles Feathered Snow. Both in foal to King Willie Willis ( A Egyptian King grandson )

Due dates for both are mid April. Keep your fingers crossed for me!!!






(pics below are 1st Bailey (with her last foal), 2nd Snow and last papa Willie)


----------



## Wings (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats! I'll keep my fingers crossed and look forward to updates


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2013)

Great news - roll on next Spring!! Keep us updated please.


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see these precious little ones arrive!! Congratulations and keep us posted as the girls move forward.

That's one handsome boy!!


----------

